# Sticky  Outlaws, Where to buy in Canada?



## Y2DJ

Hey Everyone

I am wanting to buy a set of Outlaws for my Brute. Just wondering where is a good place to buy them online. I live in Canada so shipping is a consideration. Any of our Canadian friends have any ideas?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Waddaman

I got a company that ships right to the border, then they go over with a truck and pick everything up and bring it across, It saved me at least $200


----------



## GWNBrute

Check out Rapid Revolution in Edmonton ask for Kevin he will have what you need.


----------



## Y2DJ

Awesome. Thanks guys.


----------



## Polaris425

Im going to sticky this for other/future Canadian inquiries.


----------



## jgonie

agreed on rapid revolutions,, best prices I have found


----------



## brutematt750

There's a place in sask called naber performance


----------



## STYKO

agreed, rapid revolutions !!! kathy or kevin, you can even phone them about general questions about all ATV's....they know their stuff!!!


----------



## r_pittman47

Old thread but for anyone else that may be interested in Canada. You should be able to get them at your local dealer through kimpex. If not you may be able to order right from kimpex website. Prices are much higher here in Canada I would imagine. 29.5 outlaw 2s will run about 280 fronts and 300 rear plus tax. Looking at about 1200-1400 bucks a set.


----------



## adam6604

kimpex is expensive. you'd be better off doing it through rapid revolutions. I used to work at a tire shop and we were a highlifter dealer, but since I left, no one there knows anything about atv anything. but kevin's pricing through rapid revolutions was better then kimpex... I got mine at Dealer cost...  


edit : I think rapid revolutions told me basically 1000$ for a set of 29.5's, when I went to a dealer locally, they told me almost 1600 with them ordering from kimpex.


----------



## brutematt750

Another update on buying outlaws in Canada....
Sayler motorsports in lacombe ab can get them and should be at a decent price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------

